# PE700 - Embroidering Canvas Backpacks?



## sedilu (Jul 30, 2009)

Good afternoon!

I have a Brother PE700 machine that I got mainly to embroider small items like baby blankets and such. I have yet to use it and I've had it for a year, but that is not the issue (although my husband disagrees!). 

I am wanting to embroider names onto backpacks but I am not sure how to do it with my current machine. Is it possible? Would I need a hat attachment and if so, is it even available for the PE700?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't see where the hat attachment would work for you doing backpacks.

This machine has very little wiggle room. You would need to be able to hoop the backpack and clamp the hoop in the machine. Unlike the 100 series where the hoop is clamped facing outward, your machine clamps the hoop inwards. 

Maybe you could do it on a pocket, but it would depend on the backpack. Backpacks can get pretty heavy and I'm not sure if home machines are built for heavy items.


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

I'm agree splathead to said.


----------

